# new user ! greetings from cyprus



## r3n0s (Oct 26, 2008)

hello fellow tt-maniacs,

Im 20 years old and bought my baby a year ago ! its an 03 (november ) 180 black ttr (40k miles ). I wish i had the 225 version  . I admire you guys for your tt- knowledge and consider you as tt experts ! 18 rs'4 and v6 rear valance my first mods. Any recommendations for next mod? Here some pics : http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo55 ... _A0255.jpg
http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo55 ... _A0257.jpg
http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo55 ... _A0190.jpg
http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo55 ... _A0190.jpg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, what part of Cyprus are you from ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome along buddy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welome  I bet it is not raining over there


----------



## r3n0s (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys .. 
Im from the greek-cypriot part and yes its not raining here for sure ! thats why ttr was an ideal choice ! :lol

so any recommendations for next mod?


----------

